# KDS Detailing , Kelly @ KDS asks DW whats next ?



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi guys

Right I slightly new concept I think .

You decide which detail I post next ?

I cant make my mind up and got loads of great details to post but only time for one at present.

Its between these below .
























































































































































































































































































So nice and simples , all have to do is say which one and I will write a complete thread on the car with the most yes please that one.

I just cant decide and some of these cars are from years back , I think the amount of picture files I have is too large and sit in front of the pc screen , with a brick wall in front of me trying to decide which one , so its over to DW members for this one .

i will post in next couple of days unless we go manic again

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

Has to be the mustang, but get them all up!!

Cant get enough of your posts!


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

I want to see the Fezza :O


----------



## Panther (Jan 19, 2012)

Go for broke or go home!! Post them all tonight, you dont need sleep!!!!


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

+1, Mustang looks so mean and menacing.

Kev


----------



## shinie (Dec 11, 2011)

OMG you guys dont muck about do ya? lol

Spoilt for choices on which to see they all look nuts!!!

Think I would happily work as a tea boy for kDS!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Gallardo ************ please


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

All stunning cars .... but since I have to choose ... Mustang pleaseeeeeee


----------



## Spaceman1 (Mar 6, 2009)

the mustang please pretty please you can even have sugar on top lol


----------



## egon (Apr 25, 2007)

You were born with 2500 grit in your hand werent you ? 

Love your threads....that 'stang has me drooling..


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Stang please


----------



## podgas (Apr 4, 2010)

Daytona 365 GTB/4


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

surprising early winner 

i am off home now and will check back in the morning to see which way its going :thumb:

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

impossible to pick one, all awesome Mr.Harris!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

The 930 911,easy!


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

As above ^^^ or the one of Cons in the wendy house.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

this post is just showing off... I'm not voting.... 














Daytona please  :lol:


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

My personal favourite looking car is the black Lambo. But from the pictures the Blue Ferrari looks like it will be the most interesting. Then again the old school 911 is a boyhood dream car!!!

It would almost be easier asking me which leg I would like chopped off :lol:


----------



## Herefordquattro (May 31, 2010)

Mustang please

or maybe the Daytona...


then again I am an old school 911 fan


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Herefordquattro said:


> Mustang please
> 
> or maybe the Daytona...
> 
> then again I am an old school 911 fan


You can't be if you put it in 3rd place,how very dare you!

Do the 911 Kelly,there's a good lad.


----------



## ford nut (Dec 12, 2011)

Has to be the muzzi..... looks like its doing 100 mph just standing still....:argie::argie::argie:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Daytona for me please Kelly


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Any of them Kelly, your work on here is really remarkable and you exceed in detailing in a different league altogether; your simply the master of Detailing; any one will make a smile on my face, you choose.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

The Porsche for me


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

Porker


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

Daytona


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Daytona please


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

Porsche


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

mustang for me ,but they all look great


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Porsche... unless the Mustang includes some painting


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Murci for me but to be fair any would be good really!!!


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Ferrari vote here


----------



## R9SH G (Mar 14, 2011)

they all look fab, but i think the 911 will be a good write up


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

Is that the super limited edition of the Mustang with 750hp ?  If that is => THIS ONE


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Another one for Mustang here


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

Mustang for me please...:thumb:


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Right not counted yet just had quick scan through ,

looks like its going to be close with mustang , 930 , daytona ,

the mustang being a real surprise at present , depending on todays fun and games i will pick today and then start the tread .

i may even do the 1st 2nd and 3rd in order , but wont all be on one day thou :lol:

not going to say which but a few are going to take many days to write 

of course i could of thrown these into the mix too , but i guessed it would be too much choice and made it too complex to choose :thumb:

























































































































































































































still these will be for some other time i guess 

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## twoscoops (Mar 26, 2010)

im on the porsche too please Kelly:thumb:


----------



## shuggett (Oct 27, 2010)

Porsche for me please Kelly


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Jesus H! Probably the Superleggra for me. Due to the colour.


----------



## nick-a6 (Jun 9, 2007)

mustang you wet sanding whore!


----------



## lionheart (May 10, 2011)

black lambo for me please.


----------



## Sonic (Jun 28, 2007)

koenigsegg :doublesho

Care to swap jobs Kelly? :wave:


----------



## andy60m (Oct 21, 2009)

Lambo Gallardo please


----------



## Ben1413 (Jul 1, 2009)

The mustang for sure!!


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

so its been

mustang 13 
wet sand M3 0 
black sl 5
daytona 7 
930 turbo 8
murcie 2

so far been very surprised with the outcome , i will leave it for another few hours and then final total.

made a slight boo boo , one of the cars is yet to be sorted through and fully uploaded on photobucket :lol:

if this one wins will be a while :wall:

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## andrewone (May 11, 2011)

The M3 please Doesnt look like its going to win but id like to see it!!
:thumb:


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

write them all lol!!!!!!!1


----------



## MrLOL (Feb 23, 2007)

930 Turbo for me


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

well its the mustang then .

yer thanks guys , thats the car that i have not sorted and uploaded onto photobucket yet :lol:

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## JimG (Sep 16, 2011)

It would interesting to see the paint repair jobs, how stone chips etc are tackled. 

So many cars start in fairly good condition, I want to see you transform a real fix'a'up'a! :thumb:


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

JimG said:


> It would interesting to see the paint repair jobs, how stone chips etc are tackled.
> 
> So many cars start in fairly good condition, I want to see you transform a real fix'a'up'a! :thumb:


i bet you would :thumb:

But this is why i run many different training courses for things just like that.

and been emailed many times over the years of Jobs gone wrong , asking for help after public viewed threads on many forums of how to do something .

you will never replace real hands on training for experts really

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## mjh760 (Dec 6, 2011)

Mustang for me pls!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## wbessada (Oct 17, 2011)

I vote for the Mustang


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

All of them!


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

s3 rav said:


> All of them!


I agree! :lol:


----------



## Spaceman1 (Mar 6, 2009)

mustang has won mon we need a write up pleassssssssssssse


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Spaceman1 said:


> mustang has won mon we need a write up pleassssssssssssse


its coming i promise 

and we had to re-paint the small crashed damaged part of the car , strips were a little tricky 

good i am a tease :lol:

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Daytona for me, then the mustang


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Daytona please and I ask my friends so that's another 20,000 votes for the Daytona  clear winner....:thumb:

From the thread title and seeing all them cars I first thought a HOLIDAY


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

right guys ,

i am just starting the write up for the mustang :thumb:

lookout for it 

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Kelly @ KDS said:


> right guys ,
> 
> i am just starting the write up for the mustang :thumb:
> 
> ...


excellent, i'll sit here with my finger on the refresh button :thumb:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

kelly you and your lads never cease to amaze me put them all up :thumb:


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

If i am correct ,

this means the porker 930 is next to do maybe today :thumb:

edit to say if i take the last votes the daytona and 930 are joint second , HMmmmm which do i do next 

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

Gotta be the Mustang fella :thumb:


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

Mustang all the way


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

so theres no confusion the mustang is done :thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=259778

now its the next car in the vote

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

I am working on the 930 turbo , and then it dawned on me that i have uploaded over 600 photos of all the stages , 
jesus its going to be a long time to write this thread and i guess a long time to read it too 

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

so here is link to 930 turbo thread

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=259920

does this mean the daytona is next ???

I do i give the DW servers a bit of a rest :lol:

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## ozy (Jan 5, 2010)

Kelly @ KDS said:


> so here is link to 930 turbo thread
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=259920
> 
> ...


Thank you very much Kelly for spending the time on ur days off to do these amazing write ups. :thumb: Could you do a wetsanding thread please?Gallardo ************ please. :argie:


----------

